# Corn Sugar VS Granulated Sugar



## Green Mountains (Jul 24, 2010)

I think this has been addressed before but can't find it.

I believe that yeast really enjoys corn sugar rather than granulated sugar...but tell me what is the ratio of HOW much it matters if you make a simple syrup out of each.

I guess my question is....will I see a real benefit to use corn sugar for boosting my ABV in beer or wine or will I get a comparable result from regular table sugar.


----------



## cpfan (Jul 24, 2010)

My understanding is that beer yeast has trouble handling regular sugar and does convert it all. OTOH, wine yeast manages to convert it.

Thus, corn sugar for beer, and whatever's cheaper for wine.

Steve


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 25, 2010)

cpfan said:


> My understanding is that beer yeast has trouble handling regular sugar and does convert it all. OTOH, wine yeast manages to convert it.
> 
> Thus, corn sugar for beer, and whatever's cheaper for wine.
> 
> Steve






Excellent, Steve. Thank you.


----------



## ol' boy (Jul 25, 2010)

would there be a noticeable difference in taste or even the amount of time before fermentation is fully underway and or the time fermentation takes to complete with the two different sugars. On another note would there be a difference if one were to use raw sugar versus the white table sugar? 

I was thinking about these things the other day and I happened to see this here and I have to hijack the thread a little.

(maybe luc would know this)


----------



## Torch404 (Jul 26, 2010)

any sweetener you choose will effect the taste. Raw sugar, honey, demerara, white, they all taste different and will all taste different in your wine. Raw sugar still has some of the naturally occurring molasses which will lend it's flavor where white sugar has no extras. Experiment and see what you like and what lends it's self to certain types of wine.


----------



## ol' boy (Jul 26, 2010)

has anyone here used raw sugar? I think it would be good, but I want to know if anyone else has any bad experience I can learn from with it...


----------

